# Fine Point fountain pen kits?



## wickford (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi All,

Just wondering if someone can direct me to some kits that come with a fine point nib?  I'd like to do another fountain pen for myself, but I found that from my first pen (Ligero) the nib is too broad for my writing style.  I write very small so I think I need a fine point.

Any suggestions would be most appreciated!!

Thanks!!

Jeff


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 26, 2008)

Jeff,
Choose which kit you like the best then order a SF fine point from Lou (DCBluesman).  Better than anything you could ever buy in a kit.

Mike


----------



## Tea Clipper (Mar 26, 2008)

All of the kits come with medium point nibs.  However, both CS and Berea sell replacement nibs (F, M, B). (Not sure about PSI).


----------



## gerryr (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tea Clipper_
> 
> All of the kits come with medium point nibs.  However, both CS and Berea sell replacement nibs (F, M, B). (Not sure about PSI).



I've tried the Berea fine and broad nibs and really couldn't tell they were any different from the medium.  I can tell the difference easily with Lou's SF nibs.[]


----------

